# 5 star riders- what to do?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

These requests are the worse. 

5*- either a new rider (could be anywhere from great to horrible/dangerous) or an excellent rider

4.99-4.95- 95% or more probability of being a great rider

4.75-4.94- mostly good rider

4.60-4.74- driver must be cautious before accepting 

4.40-4.59- potentially bad rider

<4.40- horrible/dangerous rider

I wish Uber could let us know when someone is using it for the first time


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Just pick up the paxes and drive the car


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

espizarro83 said:


> These requests are the worse.
> 
> 5*- either a new rider (could be anywhere from great to horrible/dangerous) or an excellent rider
> 
> ...


Didn't one of them used to do that? I dimly remember from somewhere around the early days of driving where one of the two would tell me in advance it was a new rider. Like I said though it's a really dim memory maybe it never happened, and it's just sort of a long dream of mine.

There's a late night cable movie in there somewhere called "The Dream".


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Didn't one of them used to do that? I dimly remember from somewhere around the early days of driving where one of the two would tell me in advance it was a new rider. Like I said though it's a really dim memory maybe it never happened, and it's just sort of a long dream of mine.
> 
> There's a late night cable movie in there somewhere called "The Dream".


I think Lyft did that for a while.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

MHR said:


> I think Lyft did that for a while.


I think you're right; there was a pink mustache in that dream.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lyft lets you know if a rider is new after accepting... but Lyft does not give a clear rating (it only shows 5, 4.9, 4.8...)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a driver I pay no attn to pax ratings. why would i? they are from other drivers, who I don't even know. I judge pax on what they do with me, NOT what they with others. 

As a pax myself I rock a 5.0. In your world that is bad? Only use Uber when on vacation and that is once or twice a year. I'm a bad pax because few rides and a 5? Something wrong with that opinion.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

SHalester said:


> as a driver I pay no attn to pax ratings. why would i? they are from other drivers, who I don't even know. I judge pax on what they do with me, NOT what they with others.
> 
> As a pax myself I rock a 5.0. In your world that is bad? Only use Uber when on vacation and that is once or twice a year. I'm a bad pax because few rides and a 5? Something wrong with that opinion.


Because you obviously do not seem to know that all NEW riders begin with 5 stars. That means that ANYONE- from a great, altruistic person to a murderer- that uses Uber the very first time has a rating of 5 stars.

We have no idea how to know if someone has 5 because has been a great rider with all the drivers or is say, a new rider that was banned from the platform before for several serious issues and just made up a new account and plans on being aggressive, insist to drink or smoke inside and such.

There should be a way to let us know in some form- for example- we should see since when the person has used Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> Because you obviously do not seem to know that all NEW riders begin with 5 stars.


Huh? I know full well. Still, a pax must start with ride 1 and it would be silly if their rating was, what, zero? I want many things from Uber, but to tell me a pax is brand new. Useless.

Tell me destination; tell me trip time; give more time for ping acceptance etc etc. Pax rating or newness means zippo to me. Get pax, deliver pax. That is it. Ratings for pax only make THAT driver happy when they downgrade. And some of the silly reasons drivers downgrade, sheesh. Read a bit here.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Specific destination CANNOT be given for obvious reasons. Cherrypicking is such a big problem, especially at airports, that people are going back to taxis. I agree with the way Pro status operates. Drivers whose sole purpose of this job or gig is earn money should not have that option.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> Because you obviously do not seem to know that all NEW riders begin with 5 stars. That means that ANYONE- from a great, altruistic person to a murderer- that uses Uber the very first time has a rating of 5 stars.


You're 100% Right

Btw keep in mind that uber likely keeps riders at "5.0" rating until their 5th to 10th trip. The same way they keep drivers at 5.0 for a little while


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> You're 100% Right
> 
> Btw keep in mind that uber likely keeps riders at "5.0" rating until their 5th to 10th trip. The same way they keep drivers at 5.0 for a little while


Ok, so that's pretty out of the blue. So what's the source for those statements?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

5 star pickups in the ghetto almost always mean a horrible rider with the new burner phone.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> 5 star pickups in the ghetto almost always mean a horrible rider with the new burner phone.


No. Just no.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> uber likely keeps riders at "5.0" rating until their 5th to 10th trip.


wut? So your opinion is Uber will ignore drivers ratings of paxes? Do you believe -o: purple cows fly during purple full moons too?

A pax rating will go down when they are rated down, period. And reading here, some down grade because the pax breaths air in the car. Only some sarc there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wut? So your opinion is Uber will ignore drivers ratings of paxes? Do you believe -o: purple cows fly during purple full moons too?
> 
> A pax rating will go down when they are rated down, period. And reading here, some down grade because the pax breaths air in the car. Only some sarc there.


I know for a fact that there's a delay between the time that you rate pax and when the rating impacts their average. I tested it once when I handed a driver a $5 bill and ask him to give me four stars. It took exactly a week for my pax rating to drop to 4.93.

I also think the rating stays at 5.0 until they've taken a certain amount of trips. that way one bad rating doesn't totally kill them immediately. I thought I remembered reading it someplace but I'm not sure that source was an official Uber statement.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Ok, so that's pretty out of the blue. So what's the source for those statements?


Experience


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Didn't one of them used to do that? I dimly remember from somewhere around the early days of driving where one of the two would tell me in advance it was a new rider. Like I said though it's a really dim memory maybe it never happened, and it's just sort of a long dream of mine.
> 
> There's a late night cable movie in there somewhere called "The Dream".


Or nightmare


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wut? So your opinion is Uber will ignore drivers ratings of paxes? Do you believe -o: purple cows fly during purple full moons too?
> 
> A pax rating will go down when they are rated down, period. And reading here, some down grade because the pax breaths air in the car. Only some sarc there.


No, they don't ignore it. They keep track of the rating but it will show 5.00 until after they complete 5 or 10 trips. Same for drivers.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

i love giving 5star riders the opportunity to earn their first 1 star

no cash tip
didnt go to airport on xl 
1 star
no exceptions
works great for me 4+ years


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They keep track of the rating but it will show 5.00 until after they complete 5 or 10 trips


nope, not buying that 'theory' at all. The system will show the exact rating (ave) no matter what because Uber knows most drivers don't even glance at ratings to begin with as they have very little meaning. You judge a pax on what they do to you, not others.



MadTownUberD said:


> I know for a fact that there's a delay between the time that you rate pax


I can get a delay, no problem. But to pretend it is at a 5 when it might not actually be a 5? Nope. Still purple cow flying at night for me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> nope, not buying that 'theory' at all. The system will show the exact rating (ave) no matter what because Uber knows most drivers don't even glance at ratings to begin with as they have very little meaning. You judge a pax on what they do to you, not others.


Frankly I don't give a rat's ass what you're buying.

It's not a theory, it's fact.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not a theory, it's fact.


So you say. Proof? Show me the code in the uber system and I'll believe. :thumbup:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> So you say. Proof? Show me the code in the uber system and I'll believe. :thumbup:


Go away son, you bother me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Go away son, you bother me


Ah, no answer and topic drift. Typical. We will await your proof of your 'opinion'. Ta TA


----------

